# how to apply



## jeni (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi! just want to ask, how can i apply for a part time work in auckland NZ because im going to study there by march? is it easy to find a job?what would be the requirements? thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jeni said:


> Hi! just want to ask, how can i apply for a part time work in auckland NZ because im going to study there by march? is it easy to find a job?what would be the requirements? thanks


Probably the most flexible work for you will be bar or cafe staff. Maybe not that interesting, but a way of meeting a few people! Just write a short CV (no more than 2 sides of an A4 sheet), and make sure it highlights your character as well as any relevant work experience you may have. 

Then start walking - call in on them and ask to see the manager. NZ'ers like some-one who is prepered to 'get out there'.


----------

